# 67 gto convertible info needed



## 67GoatVert (Jul 25, 2021)

New here and also to the Gto world..just purchased a 67 gto convertible...currently have a 68 z28 camaro on the rotisserie and I'll be starting on my gto in January... i have a few questions...seller stated the engine was numbers matching,but the eun on the phs billing history is different..I researched online and see where sometimes they dont match..with that being said i bought the car as a correct car because I'm not 100% how Phs errors work...seller also said the car is a factory AC car but I dont see it on phs docs..just want to make sure I'm looking at the paperwork correctly...heads are 670.vin is 242677K115750..thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

PHS docs indicate the options and equipment the car had when it rolled out the factory door. They are based on the Billing History card which is the invoice sent to the selling dealer. They were typed up based on how the car was built and as it rolled out the door and onto the truck. Dealer added options will not be on the PHS docs or Billing History.

The engine appears to be a Jan '67 build based on its EUN. EUN (Engine Unit Number) is a sequential number of all engines built during the model year at the Pontiac engine plant. It was stamped upon completion of the engine build so normally that would be a day or two after casting. 
So starting in August, the first engine built would be numbered 100001. Your engine is 385529 or the 285,529th engine built. The billing history typically drops the first or second number of the EUN. 
Billing history cards have been in error. Maybe the typist had a bad day and missed one. 

So, to clear things up for you we need to find a few numbers off the engine and heads. At the back of the block is the date and casting number. This will let you know when the block was cast and the casting number. Blocks were normally shipped to the factories within a week of casting. Based upon your invoice date of 22 Dec I'd be looking for an engine date from November to mid Dec '66, no later than Dec 14/15. Cylinder heads will have a date on them as well as the intake manifold. They should be from the same time period but earlier dates are not unheard of. 
If you can take pictures of it all, that would be great. 

As for the A/C. It may have had a dealer added under dash A/C. Again, pictures are needed of the firewall and the dash. If it is a factory A/C it will have the big suitcase on the firewall and vents above the radio and ends of the dash

Selling dealer is:

12 056
12 = St. Louis Missouri Zone
056 = Barton Pontiac Inc
9001 W Florissant Ave
St Louis MO


And welcome aboard!


----------



## 67GoatVert (Jul 25, 2021)

O52 said:


> PHS docs indicate the options and equipment the car had when it rolled out the factory door. They are based on the Billing History card which is the invoice sent to the selling dealer. They were typed up based on how the car was built and as it rolled out the door and onto the truck. Dealer added options will not be on the PHS docs or Billing History.
> 
> The engine appears to be a Jan '67 build based on its EUN. EUN (Engine Unit Number) is a sequential number of all engines built during the model year at the Pontiac engine plant. It was stamped upon completion of the engine build so normally that would be a day or two after casting.
> So starting in August, the first engine built would be numbered 100001. Your engine is 385529 or the 285,529th engine built. The billing history typically drops the first or second number of the EUN.
> ...


One word.....WOW...you are a walking GTO google search engine!..thanks for all of that!!...the build date on the cowl tag is 12c and there is a dat stamp on the heads of A057 which is janurary 5th 1967...could the engine have gone in 2 weeks after the build date?...I'm thinking maybe Christmas and new years stalled things out?.


----------



## 67GoatVert (Jul 25, 2021)

And you you're exactly right on the ac!..its about a foot wide box under the dash with vents in it.


----------

